# Scent Lok Lawsuit



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, this post has nothing to do with whether the suits work or not (I am not a believer, but intersted in the case) but more to do with the predictions made about the outcome of this case. I get to review litigation on a daily basis. From what I have seen, the most likely outcome will be an out of court settlement in which:

1. The parties are prohibited from disclosing the terms of the settlement. 

Or, 

2. They settle and without admitting anything, Scent Lok will subtly change their advertising and claims about the product.

Even if there is a payout, at best you are probably looking at a $10 gift card/credit (if you bought the suit and have a receipt). If you have ever read the settlements in many of the class actions lawsuits that get mailed out, you will know what I mean. 

I think the plaintiffs are more focused on the principle here, as they believe that Scent Lok has made false claims and duped hunters. It will be a long expensive ordeal, and unless they have some capital to back this venture up, it will drain them. We all know how deep the defendant's pockets are, as I would be willing to bet that almost all of us has done business with one or more of the defendants. As Erik stated, "The only ones who will ever get anything out of it are the lawyers." 

I think that if the plaintiffs see this lawsuit through, they will eventually get Scent Lok to change it's advertising and claims. Outside of that, I don't see too much upside. Most hunters have already formed their opinions on gear like this (anything that claims 100% of anything is suspect to me ).

Any how, I'll keep tabs on this. If for no other reason than my buddy has the whole suit, and I don't. I can always use another excuse to poke fun at him during the off season. I just got a new bow so I'm already busting his chops about the boat anchor of his he claims is a bow. Hope he's reading this right now.....:evil:


----------



## cazando (Apr 27, 2008)

With an additional class action lawsuit being filed against Scent Lok, Cabelas, Bass Pro, Gander Mountain and Browning. What will the pro staff do? At some point they have to maybe worry about their careers if Scent Lok is found guilty of fruad.:SHOCKED:


----------

